# Jobseekers Benefit-Christmas Bonus



## jillyb (21 Nov 2007)

Hi i just recently (last month) began receiving jobseekers benefit. I was wondering am i entitled to the christmas bonus? thanks


----------



## KCT (21 Nov 2007)

No, only people in receipt of long term Jobseekers Assistance get it.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2007)

KCT said:


> No, only people in receipt of long term Jobseekers Assistance get it.


Surely this is not correct - (a) I don't think that you have to be long term unemployed and (b) it is certainly not restricted to just those on _JA_.

*14 November - Minister Cullen announces €180 million Christmas Bonus payment to benefit 1.3 million social welfare customers

*


> ...
> 
> Weekly social welfare payments eligible for the Christmas bonus include State Pension (Contributory, Non-Contributory and Transition), Widow's and Widower's (Contributory and Non Contributory Pension), Guardian's Payment (Contributory and Non-Contributory), Invalidity Pension, Blind Pension, Deserted Wife's Benefit, Carer's Allowance and Benefit, Disability Allowance, Farm Assist, long-term Jobseeker's Allowance and a number of other employment support payments.
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately the press release does not outline the qualification criteria and I cannot find them elsewhere on the _SW _website.


----------



## KCT (21 Nov 2007)

As the OP was on Jobseekers I tailored my reply to their circumstances rather than go into all the other schemes that qualify. Apologies if anyone was misled.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Nov 2007)

The original poster is on _JB _- your post specified _JA_! And, in any case, I'm still not sure that only long term claimants qualify for the _Xmas _bonus.


----------



## Berni (21 Nov 2007)

The info on citizens information supports the long term schemes only point - [broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (21 Nov 2007)

Persons in receipt of short-term social welfare payments (jobseeker's benefit or illness benefit) do not qualify for a Christmas bonus.

An unemployed person must have been signing on and receiving payment for 15 months in order to qualify for a bonus.

The link to the legislation confirming this may be found  here


----------



## lorr01 (23 Nov 2007)

does "back to education allowance "count for the christmas bonus???


----------



## gipimann (23 Nov 2007)

Back to education allowance payments are based on the SW payment a person was claiming prior to commencing the B to Ed scheme. 

If a person on B to Ed Allowance would have qualified for the Christmas bonus had they remained on their former payment, they will receive it.

For example, if you were signing on and receiving Jobseeker's Allowance prior to getting B to Ed Allowance, and if you would have qualified for the Christmas bonus had you stayed on Jobseeker's, you will get the bonus with your B to Ed allowance.

See a list of the qualifying payments in the link on my earlier post.

The bonus will be paid during the week of 3rd December.


----------



## lorr01 (27 Nov 2007)

hi,

i was previously on disability benifit the  past 3 year but wanted to do a course so i changed to back to education allowance. do i still qualify


----------



## Welfarite (27 Nov 2007)

lorr01 said:


> hi,
> 
> i was previously on disability benifit the past 3 year but wanted to do a course so i changed to back to education allowance. do i still qualify


 

Depends on whether it was illness benefit (not qualified) or disability allowance (qualified)


----------



## lorr01 (4 Dec 2007)

I always though it was disability Benifit i was on but it changed to ill Benifit at some stage, just looked at my form!!!. So whats the difference between them both then, that i dont qualify for a bonus.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

lorr01 said:


> I always though it was disability Benifit i was on but it changed to ill Benifit at some stage, just looked at my form!!!. So whats the difference between them both then


Do you mean * Disablement Benefit *versus *Illness Benefit?*


----------



## gipimann (4 Dec 2007)

lorr01 said:


> I always though it was disability Benifit i was on but it changed to ill Benifit at some stage, just looked at my form!!!. So whats the difference between them both then, that i dont qualify for a bonus.


 

Disability Benefit was renamed Illness Benefit in 2006.

If you were on Illness Benefit prior to your Back to Education Allowance, you will not qualify for a bonus, as persons on Illness Benefit do not qualify.


----------



## lorr01 (5 Dec 2007)

why do they not qualify, that is not very fair as im a person with a disability surely i should get it


----------



## gipimann (5 Dec 2007)

Illness benefit is considered a short-term benefit, because it is payable to persons who are out of work ill, as well as persons who have been working and are now unable to work.   

People with disabilities or long-term illnesses would usually have moved from illness benefit to long-term payments such as Invalidity Pension (based on PRSI contributions) or Disability Allowance (means-tested), both of which qualify for a Christmas Bonus.


----------



## lorr01 (10 Dec 2007)

just dosent seem right, i was working full time till 2 and half year ago and now due to the crash will never work again. the man who caused my crash has alot to answer. just maddens me
Strange that i wasnt put on Disability Allowance as my injuries are long term... Thank you very much for your help


----------

